
Regular Expression Generator - jmonegro
http://txt2re.com/
======
pjdavis
JESUS CHRIST! That's more confusing than trying to figure out the regex on
your own.

~~~
wglb
So now the programmer has THREE problems.

------
geuis
Interface needs to be cleaned up _alot_. I think this is closer to the kinds
of regex generator I want but this interface is clumsy and confusing.

~~~
Batsu
I think a little bit of javascript could go a long way into making it very
handy.

------
pj
I like it. The interface is clunky, but it's text based, so that's okay.
Really, what a great tool. Regex expressions can be a real pain to build.

I think a lot of the comments are being overly critical. To take something as
complicated to build as a regex and put a web interface on it is actually an
amazing feat.

I would like to see the strings it generates as a single length of text,
rather than concatenated variables. Of course I could do this myself, but
it'll save countless minutes on all the programmers who use the tool, because
ultimately, that's what they are going to do.

------
luckyland
the console app <http://txt2regex.sourceforge.net/> is -way- nicer to handle

------
Sam_Odio
This has been submitted/discussed on HN before:
[http://www.google.com/search?client=safari&rls=en-
us&...](http://www.google.com/search?client=safari&rls=en-
us&q=site:news.ycombinator.com+txt2re.com&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8)

I'm not complaining. It's probably worth the resubmit. I've used the site
several times since originally it on HN.

------
pilif
For many of the cases I was able to come up with (and express in this
horrible, horrible interface), I was able to come up with much more concise
and thus readable expressions that match the same thing.

Regexpes are very hard to read anyways, so please let's not use tools that
make this even harder.

------
seldo
Can somebody explain to me how this manages to create regexes not confused by
false positives? Like if you select a string that must be at the beginning of
the input, it doesn't seem to enforce that.

------
mds
Take a look at the "extract fields" feature in Splunk for an example of a much
nicer interface for this kind of thing, although Splunk tends to make really
ugly regexes.

------
Sujan
The interface sucks, but the tool is magnificent. Pure love!

------
Tichy
Apart from the fact that it has been posted on HN an estimated 1000 times
before, I find it strange that it does not even give you the actual RegExp.
Instead it shows you the code that will generate the RegExp.

------
silentbicycle
If you use Emacs, check out M-x re-builder .

